# Khorne's laughter, (or: Treachery for your reward)



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

This is a first for me, writing a story that is. I just got an image stuck in my head and felt like writing it down for some reason. Well, I thought I would share it with everyone and see what you all think. 

Just remember that this is my first time, so go easy on my emotions. :biggrin:

Hope you enjoy. I present:

*KHORNE'S LAUGHTER* 
(Treachery for your reward)​ 

“KILL, KILL, KILL, BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!!!” was the order exuberantly voiced over the comm’s channels. That was the signal. It was time, the waiting was over. The loyalist dogs were now within his crushing grip. This was what he lived for, this singular moment. The very essence of time itself felt like it slowed to a crawl, now, nothing else mattered. The rush this gave him he could feel up his spine and over the skin and was most pleasing to Lodis. From behind the rockcrete rubble wall were they were positioned, hidden until called upon, the squad emurged. Lodis at the front with his own men in tow. Eight servants of Khorne, vile in form, ruthless in action, and fully loyal to the Dark God of blood advanced swiftly through the city street. “For Khorne! For death! For Blood! Attack! Attack! Attack!,” screamed Lodis. “Give no quarter, and leave none alive!,“ he bellowed. As they broke into the open the green armor of the enemy was within sight. The Salamanders, entrenched behind the ruins, “what a cowardly foe” he thought. Hiding behind big guns and defensive tactic’s was not the true way of dealing death. Up close and personal was the only honorable way of waging war. To actually feel the bone and flesh tear away from the body by chain sword and bare hand was the only way. “Let us show them the true form of war, the real power of man let them taste death!“ Lodis barked to his men. Shrill blood curling screams were let out in reply by his squad.

Fear was in the air, it was heavy and it tasted good. But soon the air would be filled with a better, even sweeter nectar, blood. The blood of the Salamanders, the blood of his own. He could taste it already and it did not matter who’s blood filled the air, as long as it was there it was good as Khorne cared little for who’s blood was spilled or who’s skull was taken. Just as long as the blood flowed and the skulls piled up was enough to please him. As all this filled Lodis' head, he closed with the enemy, shortening the gap between them and certain victory. Now the fire from the Salamanders was directed towards them. Bolter rounds whizzed past, smacking into the ground all around, exploding and sending shrapnel of rock and metal throughout the ranks. Grenades were thrown, but not effective enough to stop the full on rampage of the berzerkers. "Rockets!" one of Lodis' men yelled. Rockets roared from the windows above, white tails streaking down the narrow street and crashing headlong into Lodis‘ squad. The man next to him erupted into a haze of smoke, fire and effluence. Nothing remained of him, he was now Khorne’s newest addition. Closer still, almost within reach, the fervor of bloodlust grew within Lodis, screams and blood curdling cries were being emitted by him and his remaining men. “BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!!!” erupted from his vox grilles. Now the squad was in a frenzy, unstoppable in it’s warpath. The Salamanders launched another volley of bolter fire intermixed with even more rockets directly into the line of Berzerkers. Lodis felt the punch or bolter rounds hitting the thick shoulder and breast plates of his power armor, it spun him off balance but did not penetrate. One round even smacked dead center of his cod piece, causing a sharp pain to his groin. Shrugging of the discomfort and regaining his balance, Lodis crashed headfirst into the line of Salamanders. The chain sword felt alive in his hand, the torque from the motors and spinning blades as he revved it with the squeeze of his fingers was tangible. In the other hand the bolt pistol was aching to be fired, begging to bring death to the followers of the false emperor. This was what he lived for.

The green armored Salamanders were stunned by the speed at which the Berzerkers closed the distance. Caught off guard they had little time to unholster pistol or unsheathe blade. Lodis was in ecstasy. Chain sword finding purchase in one marine and then another. The spinning teeth of the sword spraying gore so thickly that his vision was being impaired. The furious kick of the bolt pistol sent shockwave after shockwave up his arm. Explosive rounds finding there way into the soft joints of the armor and exploding within causing a violent death. This was pure, this was the darkest of desires and an unyielding hatred all being released at once. Lodis was in his element. Five Salamanders fell within only seconds of clashing with the enemy. Bolt pistol and chain sword were unstoppable. The tide of battle had changed swiftly and decisively against the Salamanders. They were being slaughtered and had no way of stopping it. The order to fall back was given as they knew that this was not a fight they wanted nor could win. As the Salamanders attempted to make a fighting retreat, one more was cut down in the swirling mêlée. The red armored World Eaters were too much for them. As the remaining Salamanders slithered off into the dark, smoke filled recess’ of the city, Lodis regrouped his men for another charge with a shrill battle cry, “BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!” His men now gathered and ready for the slaughter, were shaking from the release of neurostims from the combat. Only one berzerker fell, his own chain sword buried deep into his gut. Either he had been bested or was in such bloodlust he took his own life. Either way it was what Khorne requires from all his servants. Blood. Lodis now was ready to continue the slaughter and raised his chain sword high in the air and screamed, “BLOOD FOR THE BLO…” The rest of the words were never to be finished. A salvo of rockets arched over the smoldering ruins where they stood and slammed directly into the squad. No warning, no time to react. The berzerkers were utterly decimated. The already ruined buildings remaining walls came crumbling down and buried what was left of the blood gods chosen warriors. 

The shock of electricity filled Lodis’ brains. The tingling was turning into burning pain that wouldn’t leave his skull. He could not see, and his eyes wouldn’t respond. Nor would his body. He felt like he was floating in nothingness with only pain as his company. This was death he thought? How unrewarding and simple. This was not what he bargained for, he was promised to stand before mighty Khorne and be judged. Not this. This was false. Just then, even more shock and now a bright light that burned his vision. After what seemed like eternity the light became less bright and a bit focused, blurred shapes and dark outlines were now recognizable. He tried to blink away the fogginess but had no control, nothing but pain and blurred vision. The light began to flicker, and twitch like he was watching a poorly transmitted vid pix. “Oh mighty Khorne what have you done with me?” Lodis thought. Just then, his vision was brought to focus as sharp as ever before, sounds were now filling his mind. Scraping metal, chains rattling and being tensioned and voices, did he hear voices? He was being inundated with information faster than his brain could register. “What in bloody hell is going on with me!” he screamed in his mind. To his surprise a voice not of his own replied, a voice that was not human but machine. “Lodis, you have been accepted into the ranks of greatness and immortality in the flesh and mind.” The voice continued, ”now, awaken and see what great Khorne has blessed upon you.” Just then Lodis was fully aware of his surroundings. He was in the belly of a metal beast, a Dreadnought. A metal tomb for those who die but are not fully dead. A living hell. Never to feel the rapture of murder, the bite of bone and the taste of death ever again. To be ensnared in a body not his own and never released was punishment, not reward for a life spent killing in his masters name. “What have I done wrong to deserve this oh mighty Khorne, what have I done!?! do not steal death away from me, do not cheat me of what I deserve.” Again the mechanical voice replied, “Lodis, now is the time to fully integrate you to your new systems, you will feel pain as we mindwipe you and program your thought processors. Please standby for systems integration…” 

Lodis never wanted what was to become, no true warrior of Khorne would. For to kill and die was the glory of all true believers. Life meant nothing and only death was real. Death was immortal and unyielding. But death would have to wait for Lodis as Khorne had more killing for him to do.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

kudos man, good story.


----------

